# Podium Shoes: just for show or actually comforable/walkable?



## aaronbarker (Aug 31, 2005)

While looking up cycling shoes on ebay the last few years, I've noticed the occasional 'podium shoe' popping up in my search. I understand their basic function but have wondered if any are actually comfortable or durable enough as an everyday type of casual shoe. I've seen a few I actually like the look of and have almost been tempted when the price was decent enough. Thoughts, anyone?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Well in a world were people try to be different.... that sure is different.

For sure more unique than wearing neon colored sneakers.

Personally though I don't think cycling shoes look good, I see them more as bowling shoes than something I would wear in public.


----------



## aaronbarker (Aug 31, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> Well in a world were people try to be different.... that sure is different.
> 
> For sure more unique than wearing neon colored sneakers.
> 
> Personally though I don't think cycling shoes look good, I see them more as bowling shoes than something I would wear in public.


Yeah, those are a bit garish for everyday shoes. Some don't look bad like the Bontrager shoes pictured here. Much more like a 'regular' shoe.



have fun,
Aaron


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh right. The new models now with laces wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

No one is going to be able to tell you if any shoe will be comfortable for you.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Nifty idea. I don't win enough to justify these. 

By sheer coincidence, I had a pair of navy blue Columbia shoes that matched my current team kit. They also matched my hospital scrubs and I wore them out. I was bummed that they got discontinued.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

If you are using podium shoes for their intended purpose, most likely you're getting a free pair from your sponsor


----------

